# Black vs White helmet?



## t-man

Does a black helmet get hot compared to a white helmet? I'm looking at an atmos of ionis...I would think that there would be enough vents to prevent over heating.


----------



## Davoosie

t-man said:


> Does a black helmet get hot compared to a white helmet? I'm looking at an atmos of ionis...I would think that there would be enough vents to prevent over heating.


The amount of heat you might feel from wearing a black helmet, is really not that much, if any at all. I've owned both black and white, and a few colors in between and I can feel no difference.


----------



## jlgoodin78

I got a white/silver helmet for Christmas after riding with a black one for a while. While I haven't had a chance to ride the new helmet yet (Michigan weather has prevented riding), I can say that the black helmet never caused any heat issues. The only reason my new one is white/silver is because it looks so cool, and should add a little "bling" to the looks with my new bike. Yup, I'm a tool, but not quite concerned enough about it looking cool to get the whole team kit look when I'm not on a team. That just feels too Nascar to me. ;-)


----------



## Mr. Versatile

You won't feel any temp difference. There's so much insulation in the form of expanded foam between the shell and your head, that it will stop all temp. change. Personally, I like white, because it's more easily seen.


----------



## Terex

If you're riding in the South, it's probably a bigger issue. I've seen the LAS helmet that's highly vented, and has a metallic silver insert on the top. Looks dopey, but may be very effective reflecting sun and keeping head cooler. But, all helmets are primarily foam, which is a great insulator, so venting is key, and color is secondary.


----------



## teoteoteo

I live in TexASS own both black and white. No difference that I can tell.


----------



## jd3

Remember that white is lighter, but black is faster.


----------



## footballcat

white


----------



## OnTheRivet

t-man said:


> Does a black helmet get hot compared to a white helmet? I'm looking at an atmos of ionis...I would think that there would be enough vents to prevent over heating.


Giro did a study and concluded what others have mentioned, too much insulation for color to have a temperature effect.


----------



## bzweig

Forget about temperature: WHITE is more VISIBLE. 

bzweig


----------



## cyclust

What amazes, and irritates, me is the fact that you virtually no neon yellow, or similar, colored helmets by the major manufacturers. If you are going to wear a helmet for safety, why not wear one that provides as much visability as possible. Sure, make them available in red, black and even carbon for the "I'm too cool to wear neon" crowd, but I'd prefer to be seen and missed by a car than to be hit but spared because I'm wearing a great helmet. Lot's of people wear the neon green or yellow cycling jerseys, and they can be seen for so much farther than even a regular yellow jersey. Please manufacturers, someone offer a top notch helmet in a high visability color! I WILL buy one.


----------



## Joelio34

Well, I live in Florida, and i'll tell you for sure, my dark colored helmet gets way hotter in summer, go with light colored!!! Unless you live somewhere where you don't have to worry about crazy high temps and 10000000% humidity.


----------



## cxwrench

Joelio34 said:


> Well, I live in Florida, and i'll tell you for sure, my dark colored helmet gets way hotter in summer, go with light colored!!! Unless you live somewhere where you don't have to worry about crazy high temps and 10000000% humidity.


no way...there's way too much foam between the colored plastic and your head. the color of your hair probably has more to do w/ it than the color of the helmet.


----------



## Retro Grouch

This would be a good topic for _Mythbusters_. And yes...it's an excuse to see Kari Byron in cycling attire


----------



## WAZCO

*white = stormtroopers*



t-man said:


> Does a black helmet get hot compared to a white helmet? I'm looking at an atmos of ionis...I would think that there would be enough vents to prevent over heating.


I've had both and can't tell the difference in the heat of Arizona. White make you look big and black makes you look slimmer or better yet smaller. My preference is my black.


----------



## bikemoore

*white way more visible*

From the front, the helmet is most visible part of a rider. A white helmet is so much easier to see than a dark or multi-colored helmet. They also look good as they match any kit you care to wear.


----------



## vlckx

grey.
best of both worlds


----------



## DonkeyMan

All white helmets looks as if you got mushroom on your head. I'm for dark helmet w/ lots of vent.


----------



## Berge

Do you think if you put your coffee in a black styrofoam cup it would now be to hot to hold?


----------



## Chain

My white helmet is much cooler than the black one that I don't own.


----------



## bas

t-man said:


> Does a black helmet get hot compared to a white helmet? I'm looking at an atmos of ionis...I would think that there would be enough vents to prevent over heating.


If your ride on the street, I wouldn't recommend a black helmet.

White is definitely better to be seen (I think)(


----------



## innergel

cyclust said:


> What amazes, and irritates, me is the fact that you virtually no neon yellow, or similar, colored helmets by the major manufacturers. If you are going to wear a helmet for safety, why not wear one that provides as much visability as possible. Sure, make them available in red, black and even carbon for the "I'm too cool to wear neon" crowd, but I'd prefer to be seen and missed by a car than to be hit but spared because I'm wearing a great helmet. Lot's of people wear the neon green or yellow cycling jerseys, and they can be seen for so much farther than even a regular yellow jersey. Please manufacturers, someone offer a top notch helmet in a high visability color! I WILL buy one.


Three words = colored reflective tape


----------



## Forrest Root

Like Confucius said, _Once you go black, you never go back._


----------



## yankeesuperfan

I would get white, especially if you are planning to ride at night


----------



## DonkeyMan

Berge said:


> Do you think if you put your coffee in a black styrofoam cup it would now be to hot to hold?


Wow, that's a great question. I don't even know how to answer it. I'm going to pull an all nighter and study for it. You must be Harvard alumni. 

BTW- i own mid end black and a high end white helmet and I can't tell the difference in AZ (though i don't live there anymore). I still favor the black.


----------



## bike_guy

Retro Grouch said:


> This would be a good topic for _Mythbusters_. And yes...it's an excuse to see Kari Byron in cycling attire


I agree 100%


----------



## venus

bzweig said:


> Forget about temperature: WHITE is more VISIBLE.
> 
> bzweig


Yep. Remember I work at a level 1 trauma center...


----------

